# That nasty old bag.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

everybody i guess you all know that old bag is the nasty old   well she arrived friday 29th sept which ment that my 3rd iui test was a   so i rang the hospital yesterday to make an appointment to see the consultant, Because they told us when i basted that we would need to go back on the iui list for another 6-7 months for the 4th 5th and 6th go and if they dont work its back onto another list for ivf which it would work out that we would be wasting another year or so. So we came home for a long chat and decided that we would ask for more imformation on ivf and what and how it works cause we know that its a better success rate than it is for iui test. What makes this soooooooooooooooooo frustating is that ther is nothing wrong with either of us so we are classed as unexplained fertility like to here from people with same or similar experiences thanks and sooooooooooooooo sorry to go on love and   and   to you all nicky.


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello, I new to the site.

Sorry to hear of your third failed IUI - I had my third fail last week (I was devasted because this time I was totally chilled out and felt really happy) - I am now terrified of the prospect of having IVF but, like you say, there is a better success rate - my consultant said I could have as many IUIs as I wanted but I don't know if this is instead of IVF - anyway we are planning on having IVF in the New Year but at this stage I don't really know what it will involve.

I know what you mean about it being frustrating that 'we have nothing wrong with us' - I sometimes feel that there must be a problem if nothing is happening.

Hope to speak to you again sometime along our journey.

Popsy x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

popsy thanks so much for replying its made me feel alittle better knowing that we aint alone. I also felt happy and relaxed but i was more upset when it failed on our 2nd attempt i could have    buckets but some months i am ok i also feel sometimes that i am going  . It will happen to us one day as they say where there is hope theres hope fingers crossed take care and thanks again nicky  .


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Pet   
First of all I'm so sorry to hear that your 3rd IUI failed   I know how much it hurts.

Like you, me & my other half have "unexplained infetility". Tests show that I ov, all hormone levels are hunky dorey, af is like clockwork, tubes are clear, DF   are fine blah blah. My cons said that there was no point in doing more than 3 attempts at IUI so we moved to IVF after our 3rd failure. I understand what you are saying about waiting lists, it makes it all so much harder   

I was quoted success rates as roughly 10% for IUI & 40% for IVF. I did IVF at the end of last year, unfortunately it failed but it was a learning curve. We then did ICSI in the summer which failed again but we had far better results with embryos. I don't want to waffle on   too much but if there is anything I can help you with or anything you would like to ask please mail me & I'll help/advise all I can.

Wishing you lots of luck in making your decision    

Erica.xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Petdowe

Yep, I'm another unexplained-nothing wrong-tubes clear-third time unlucky IUI'er so know what it feels like!

I am starting IVF this month when AF arrives and have had my first consultation already.  It doesn't actually seem as bad as I had anticipated but we will see when I get to the next stage!

I think that the statistics is a bit of a dodgy area, really, because it depends on so many factors and a lot of the clinics can be quite clever with their figures in order to look good and show a high rate of success.  For someone of my age the success rate is only about 22%.

All the best with your treatment!


----------

